# Start of Winter Pics



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sunday's snow signalled the start of winter - and I got a chance to try out my new Nikon D90 on some snowy garden shots before heading out for advanced driving in the snow...





































Went out to my unit later that afternoon, complete with the new SLR for pictures... who left the battery in the house on charge?!!! D'oh!  Ah well, got my trusty Fuji Finepix S5700 with me, so used that for some sunset pics...
































































Then Diane ran over my snowman...  ... :lol::lol:





































Finally, couple of shots back with the D90 tonight at the unit while I was washing the car and getting it ready to pick up Diane's parents from the airport tomorrow (got to put in the effort!!):




























Winter is definitely here!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

they are so good dave :thumb:

i hope i can get some like that with my new d40 soon (going to pop up to oban)


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Simply stunning :thumb:

Loving the drama and sense of tragedy from the snowman pics!! :lol:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice piccys.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

she killed da snowman! bloody women drivers eh
heavy snow forecast for Wednesday night & Thursday Dave so you'll get a chance to build another one. This time, include some of your scrap panels in his body and listen for the "crunch" when Diane runs him over this time!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Jesus Dave I feel cold enough as it is without seeing pics like that


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yet more excellent photos there Dave :thumb:

I can never decide whether shots like the one of the sunset through the branches are better with the foreground or background in focus so I tend to take two, one of each then decide when I get them on the PC.


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Like to sunrise shots Dave


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry like THE sunset shots


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

parish said:


> Yet more excellent photos there Dave :thumb:
> 
> I can never decide whether shots like the one of the sunset through the branches are better with the foreground or background in focus so I tend to take two, one of each then decide when I get them on the PC.


Your like me, I am also in two worlds about this, though Diane has pointed out to me looking at my photos that I do seem to have a liking for OOF foregrounds, but many dislike this... I'm in two worlds, still deciding


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Your like me, I am also in two worlds about this, though Diane has pointed out to me looking at my photos that I do seem to have a liking for OOF foregrounds, but many dislike this... I'm in two worlds, still deciding


Personally, I think that shot would work better with the branches in the fg in focus as they are in silhouette (wouldn't work as well if they weren't); having them OOF makes them a distraction as the focal point is behind them so that is where your eye is drawn and the branches just get in the way. As I said, that's IMO, others may disagree.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... can't you step back, zoom in, and then use F16 or similar? If you've zoomed, the DoF will be greater (as you'll be standing further away), the hedge at the back of the field would be closer and using a smaller aperture would also increase the DoF such that you might get it all in focus....

Bret


----------

